# I've been naughty



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Couldn't stand looking at an empty tank for much longer....




But I am gonna keep you all in suspense till later


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Just great... I will be sat here wondering for the rest of the day.. Now .. Obviously you have a new furry friend..  

Hamster???
Mice???
Rats??? 
Degu's???
??????


Come on .. TELL ME!!!!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Couldn't stand looking at an empty tank for much longer....
> 
> But I am gonna keep you all in suspense till later


Actually.. I know lets play a guessing game.. Take a pic of a leg or its back or an eye.. Post it up and I will sit here on me bill guessing what you got.. .. :lol:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

my guess is a hamster  do we get a prize for the correct answer?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*I want a little pic or something now!!* *stamps feet in protest!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

how cruel to keep us in suspense!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's a clue...... 

He's not a camel


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Or a giraffe


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

But he MIGHT be a zebra..... But maybe he isn't


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive just found out Ive only got 3 minutes to live, please tell me so I can die in peace knowing what new family member(s) you have.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive just found out Ive only got 3 minutes to live, please tell me so I can die in peace knowing what new family member(s) you have.


It's okay! I'm a psychic  I will pass on a message to the other side


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Tank suggests gerbil/s to me  That's my guess!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> It's okay! I'm a psychic  I will pass on a message to the other side


Ive been very bad, I dont think they pass on messages where Im going


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

well as im smart:blink: i'd already narrowed him down to a rodent

so worris he!??


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive been very bad, I dont think they pass on messages where Im going


Shouldn't you have died 1 minute ago :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Shouldn't you have died 1 minute ago :lol: :lol:


You did say you were physchic, Im chanelling these posts through you.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

One of them Zebra mice..

Do I get a chufty badge..  Plllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease
*squawks having a tantrum*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> well as im smart:blink: i'd already narrowed him down to a rodent
> 
> so worris he!??


That's close enough for me, I guess you don't need to know any more now


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I bet its one of these..

Capybara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I hear that Verb is trying t set a new trend.. and apparently we can break these in and ride em.. If ya brave enough..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I bet its one of these..
> 
> Capybara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I hear that Verb is trying t set a new trend.. and apparently we can break these in and ride em.. If ya brave enough..


you guessed it 

but he bucked me off when I tried to ride him home (I know you're meant to let them settle for 24 hours first ) and he broke my camera so I didn't get any pictures


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> you guessed it
> 
> but he bucked me off when I tried to ride him home (I know you're meant to let them settle for 24 hours first ) and he broke my camera so I didn't get any pictures


Blimey.. did you have your roller boots on so your feet didn't drag along the floor??

:lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

and I was so angry with him that I took him back to the pet shop!!

I got my money back and bought a new camera, the pet shop were really nice and understanding and said I could swap him for something a bit more manageable.....










Do you think i'll cope


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwwhhh!!! Little stunner!!! Congrats!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Argent said:


> Awwwwhhh!!! Little stunner!!! Congrats!


Can you see something I can't???????

*Don't leave me out.. I will throw a tantrum!!!!!*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Can you see something I can't???????
> 
> *Don't leave me out.. I will throw a tantrum!!!!!*


Try again :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> and I was so angry with him that I took him back to the pet shop!!
> 
> I got my money back and bought a new camera, the pet shop were really nice and understanding and said I could swap him for something a bit more manageable.....
> 
> ...


Oh my a little hammie...

Name name name????

Isn't he :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

He is VERY fluffy


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Oh my a little hammie...
> 
> Name name name????
> 
> Isn't he :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


He's called Bill 

......Bog Brush Bill :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> He's called Bill
> 
> ......Bog Brush Bill :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


:lol: Luuuuuuuuuurve it.. 

He looks like My Princess Neeco.. 

So obviously he is absolutely stunning..


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Awwww! I want want want....:001_wub:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> and I was so angry with him that I took him back to the pet shop!!
> 
> I got my money back and bought a new camera, the pet shop were really nice and understanding and said I could swap him for something a bit more manageable.....
> 
> ...


well i had to break off to prepare the dinner, and im pleased to see youve finally stopped teasing us

and oh my goodness was he worth waiting to see! hes flippin wonderful, awwww the gorgeous little fluffball:001_wub:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww mega cute!! A lovely fluffy bum


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw he is so cute  and I was right with my guess of a hamster, yay!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwwww he's so fluffy 

:lol: :lol: :lol: lmao at bog brush bill!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Right Im back from the dead now, apparently hell didnt want me because I was a bad influence on the others. Flippin eck Bill is unbelievably gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

My oh my..........what a bee-ee-ay-you-tee-ful boy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I ever get a hammy I want that one  :thumbup:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw he is beautyful.


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

oh wow how cute is he 

hello bill ... welcome to pet forums lol


----------

